# Fixed Gear or Tradional Geared for first bike?



## sam5k (Dec 10, 2009)

I live in Las Vegas, a pretty flat city, and i run cross country and track. So my legs are pretty strong. I was asking my parents for a fixed gear bike for Christmas but they think i should get a regular geared bike so i can do more with it. I mainly want it for training and riding around with my friends who all have fixed gears. So what do you think i should get?

Oh, and i was looking at the Motobecane Messenger for a fixed gear and a Windsor Wellington 2.0 for the geared. Are these bikes any good? Which one is the better buy?


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

The Messenger is a decent bike, I have one as a fixed gear. Put a freewheel on it and you have a cheap bike that is good for general riding around. Flip the wheel for fixed rides with your friends.

Bikes in this pricepoint come with some low grade parts like seats, headsets, pedals. Budget for some minor upgrading. You can double your price on a Bianchi Pista which has a better parts spec, but the frames are of comparable quality.

I think for someone who really doesn't need all the gears, a single speed option is the way to go. Easy and cheap to maintain. Freewheels and fixed cogs are cheap enough to have a few different gearing options on hand.


One note...running and cycling are very different. You need to get used to using different leg muscles. 

Good luck.


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you're friends wear tight pants with one leg rolled up?

jk. I second the flippable hub

must see for this subject

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

It sounds like you are a perfect for a Langster Vegas!

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38445

+1 for flip/flop


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fixed*

Get a fixed gear. In the cheap range, the components are likely far more of a difference than the frame. Focus on wheels and drive train. Use at least one brake, too.


----------



## midship909 (Sep 12, 2010)

Fixed gear! A very good training bike


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I say geared, just in case you want to use it for an event or something that will have hills. A geared bicycle isn't hard to maintain. There is some cable stretch when you first ride the bike, but after you make the second adjustment it should be good for a long time.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Fixed. 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/team_track.htm


----------

